# Full Body Decoys



## dck'n'gosehuntr23 (Dec 6, 2007)

I was wondering if full bodys are worth the extra money than shells.

I have been looking at GHG motion full bodys and Final Approach Gunners
Does anybody know which are better or are they the same.

Should I get active or feeders


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

most peopleon here will tell you Fb duck decoys are not needed, which i agree with, i would just buy some of the avery shells and save the money, but if i had the money i would like to be able hunt with like 10 dz mallard fb, but it is hard to justify it when they come into the goose dekes with no problems.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im in the same boat, should I get duck dekes or not? I have had ducks come in with out them and I had ducks pass us by when we didnt have them. m getting 2 dozen ghg shells


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

If you really want to get field decoys I would first go for deadly decoys mallards they are a sponsor. or go with G&H field shells for $100/ dozen. great decoys


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

I HAVE BOTH THE SHELLS AND FULL BODYS. SAVE YOUR MONEY AND GET THE SHELLS. AVOID THE BIGFOOT DECOYS.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

why avoid the big foots?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

deadly mallards with heads are the way to go. easy storage and are half the price. they look awsome and have great motion. something to check out.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

If you are going to hunt ducks in the field, I wouldn't buy full bodies unless you have them money to. Just get shells or if anything, use floaters and put them on the ground. We've done that in the past. We use shells now and it works just as well. But usually you won't need them at all, just put out goose dekes and they'll suck into them without a problem.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wont buy FBs anymore, no need for them when the shells work just a good and need less space.

Dont let your ego convince you otherwise


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

USSapper said:


> I wont buy FBs anymore, no need for them when the shells work just a good and need less space.
> 
> Dont let your ego convince you otherwise


You are dead on with the space the shells save!!!!!!! It's rediculous how much room you need and waste for a dozen FBs


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well i have these mallard decoys from avery and they have the slip of weights and i just use them in the field but i would like to get some of them shells how much do they cost for a dozen or do they sell they by 6?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

ghostbuster said:


> well i have these mallard decoys from avery and they have the slip of weights and i just use them in the field but i would like to get some of them shells how much do they cost for a dozen or do they sell they by 6?


The shells are per 12 and at Cabela's there are $124.99, the full bodies are sold per 4 and range from $84.99 to $99.99.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just a suggestion, get the shells, it'll save so much room and you can buy 2 dozen shells for around $250.00 instead of $300.00 for a dozen full bodies.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you want to kill ducks in a field use a small snow goose spread, works everytime even when the snows are long gone and if you want full bodys for ducks check out the DD mallards, they don't take up much room and work great.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i took some older duck floaters and cut off the keels and made them into shells. made some stakes for them and they worked just fine


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get the GHG decoys with the removable keel and take the keel of and use them as field decoys. Thats what I did and am going to do.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Even though shells and goose decoys work just fine those fullbody mallards look pretty sick


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

If looks could kill, huh?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Do the heads come off on the Avery shells??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

4EVERHUNTING said:


> Do the heads come off on the Avery shells??


Yes


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks. makes it alot easier to store that way.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You are not going to want to take them off many times though. They are a very cheap/weak design and they will be hard to get on correctly after a while. I know some of ours got a little messed up after just putting the heads on for the first time.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Definately keep them on as much as possible


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like I will keep them on. Just thought they would stack better in the slot bag with heads off but not worth it by the sounds of it.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I just got done putting on or trying to put the heads on the ghg shells and I know what you mean they are a crappy design. I got one that I messed up a little. 
What is wrong with the heads like the goose shells where they just push on and off?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Get a large seed bag and throw them in there. You can get a pile of them in there!!

Also some of the paint will rub off, thus making them look like "real" mallards!! :lol:


----------

